
The contemporary cargo cult at the southern tip of Africa - peter_retief
https://www.politicsweb.co.za/opinion/the-contemporary-cargo-cult-at-the-southern-tip-of
======
peter_retief
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nongqawuse](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nongqawuse)

